# k-line irrigation



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

this may not be the right place to post this,but i would like to know if anyone,has ever used or know, someone that has used the k-line irrigation system.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

There is a buffalo ranch near me that irrigates 80 of pasture near me that uses K -line. Pretty tough stuff. They move it with a Polaris Ranger. If I had the water I would be using it irrigate corners of a pivot.


----------



## mtarrant (Aug 10, 2009)

I used it last year, worked like they said it would and helped me get enough hay to make the winter.
It took a time or two of moving it to get it down so I wouldn't roll over the pods, but no other problems.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

how many acres did you irrigate?


----------

